# will my p live?



## mtx1 (May 21, 2003)

i got up this morning and my big baby piranha (bout 4") got in a fight with my last baby (he has taken down 4) i had them separated and at the barrier they kept wanting to shoul so yesterday i took it off and they were happy as can be swimming together and today i wake up and the little one is stuck to the filter...and im talkin he is jacked up...has no tail the whole back end is eaten all the way to his stomach there is one intestine hanging out in the front and a little bit behind his head is got a big chunk out of it...so i went to pull him out to go flush him when i noticed he was still breathing....so i put him in the 30 gallon hospital tank and came home from work today and he is still alive...he cant swim because he has no tail but i gave him a little worm and he ate it out of my hand....what do u guys think i should do? should i see if he is gonna live or just put him in the big tank to let my big boys meal on him...he is about 3" they were both together with a jack dempsey..which my 4" is trying to take down right now LOL the jack is 6" + hahaha let me know


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

I hate to say, but I don't think he'll ever stand a chance with other pygo's... You say his tail is bitten off all the way to his stomach, so there's no chance it'll ever grow back...

I would euthanize that fish - I don't think he'll ever be able to lead a normal life again (even if his wounds would heal), no matter if he's still eating.

Sorry, bud... :sad:


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

add a pic, did you mean it has a wound in its belly and its tail?
for what Judazzz said?

I would keep up with your method of seperation, add salt and melafix and hope for the best


----------



## |Lurker| (May 10, 2003)

Euthanasia is the best option!!!!!!!!!!

With the intestines hanging out !! I dont think he will survive!!

Finish his suffering!!


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

|Lurker| said:


> Euthanasia is the best option!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> With the intestines hanging out !! I dont think he will survive!!
> 
> Finish his suffering!!


amazingly it does happen, we do have a thread where the piranha had some intestine hanging out, when it ate the food would come out of its stomich, it made a full recovery









heres a handy link


----------



## mtx1 (May 21, 2003)

he died after 3 days of living like that i was hand feeding him and he was eating good...but he was looking worse than before so i threw him in with my 10" rbps...they liked him haha oh well...now from 8 rbp babies i have 1 LOL that 1 has eaten all the rest...and he has total control over the 6" jack i put in with him...he has him in the corner and everytime it moves he swims over and makes him move in the corner again LOL poor jack


----------

